# Another treasure



## dodidoki (May 9, 2016)

Cypripedium calceolus flavum


----------



## eggshells (May 9, 2016)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

Wow, now that is unusual. I hope it didn't cost the farm to buy!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2016)

Nice and green!


----------



## roy bailey (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful plant, great colour and looks to have very strong stems.


----------

